# Habistat Thermostat?



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, 

Ive just ordered a Habistat day/night pulse thermostat, just wanted to know if anyone has one and what they think about them? 

Will be using it with a heat mat, are they easy to set up with a timer?

Thanks  

Steve


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

i uae them and they are very good,and very easy to use.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

i agree i use a habistat temp thermo never had any problems with it and i ha'nt had to muck around with it just set it to the temp i want if it drops below then it turns the heatmat on till the viv is at the correct temp.

Max :halo:


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for your replies  

cheers

steve


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Mines a dimmer stat, i'm gathering theres a difference ?


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Mines a dimmer stat, i'm gathering theres a difference ?


Yeah i think there is loads i think the dimmer stats are for lightbulbs to control how much heat they put out i could put mine on the bulb but it would just turn it off and on where your one decreases the voltage i think????????? :? 

Max :halo:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

so they both do the same job just in different ways ?


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah basically there is loads off different types dunno what they all do.

Max :halo:


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah, the one im getting is just for heaters and not bulbs. Says they use electrical pulses as opposed to the ones that just turn off and on.

Decided on a day/night one so i can set up a night time drop with an electrical timer.


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

forgot to ask, how have you got the sensor in your viv's (made a hole in the back)?? Also where is best to place them?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

drill a lil hole and you want the sensor where it is likely to be hot so middle of the hot end or under the basking spot.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

lol im gonna have to get a stat for at least one of my royals vivs now as its a wooden one and the heatmat is inside, ive been keeping an eye on it but as its gettin warmer the mat is heating up more and today i checked and its hit 40*c, so out went my royal back in with one of the others for now, since they both have mites anyway its no big deal. the poor lil guy has a touch of red on the tip of his tail so i think it woulda burned him if he was left in there longer. i make a habit of checkin the temps once a day usually just to be sure and its a good job i do lol. the others are in glass vivs so they arent directly on the mat and the hot end temp is usually about 30 - -32*c in the glass vivs but this is the first wooden one i have had and i was worried about the mat being inside. so now i have to get a matstat. i may see if i can cut down one of my laminate flooring boards to fit in the viv just to see if i can block/absorb a bit of the heat from the mat, least that way my lil guy wont be able to lie directly on the mat.


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

good job u checked eh!  :shock:
mines got about an inch of corncob on top of it but under the mat and the chest of drawers its sat on gets really hot! piece of hardboard might do the trick?
so would you say the sensor is best put through the back, across the substrate near the centre of the heatmat?


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

somewhere like that yeah, wherever the lil dudes can get to that it might get hot at. i think the canter of the hot spot/end is the usual place to put it tho you can experiment with different places til you get it right.


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for your help 
Got the thermo yesterday but my house is like a building site at the mo(having the electrics done) so gonna set it up once they've fininshed


----------



## wolf (Mar 10, 2006)

I got one today, it is great no more worry about heat.


----------

